# power windows moving slow



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

02 Nissan Sertra SE-R rear windows go down slower then normal. Should I clean contacts on the motor or the switch panel or is that not going to matter. Has anyone replaced the motors before and is it had to do. Thank you


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey man,

A slow power window is symptomatic of a dying power window motor, so you can clean the contacts but I would advise replacing the motor as a proactive maintenance measure. It's not that difficult of a job to perform by yourself, so if you have a decent tool set and the willpower then I say go for it 

First, remove the interior door panel by removing all of the screws/clips illustrated in this diagram:









*diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com; all rights reserved 



After that, pull the door panel away from the door a few inches and remove the plastic retainers on the door latch and lock rods where they are attached to the door panel. Use the common screwdriver to push the plastic retainer snaps off the rods freeing them from the door handle. Disconnect the electrical connector from the window switch.


Next, lift the door panel away from the door. Pull the moisture shield from the door, exposing the window motor. Disconnect the electrical connector on the window motor.

After that, remove the three bolts securing the window motor to the window regulator. Pull the motor straight off the regulator. Install the square shaft on the new window motor into the square opening in the regulator. If it does not align, rotate the window motor slightly until the shaft slides in; then while holding the motor in, rotate the motor back until the holes line up. Install the bolts and tighten.

Finally, install the electrical connector in the window motor. Install the door panel and door rods in reverse order of removal.


If you decide to undertake this job yourself and you run into any problems, just let me know and I'll try to help you through it


----------



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks a lot for the info it sounds real easy. I will definetly keep in touch if I need too. Thanks again


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could also be the glass run binding. Before tearing into it, you may want to get a can of silicone spray and lubricate the glass run channel. If it's still slow, then address the motor.


----------

